# Walleyes or Crappies



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone been out lately with any luck on walleyes or crappies. I am going to get my daughter out this weekend and was wondering if they are biting. I know many won't give up lake names but I was hoping for depths and or baits that have been good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This might not tell you where to go but it might tell you where not to go. I fished Boyer Lake on Saturday. Fishing was slow. Picked up 4 northern but all were small, broke my line on two others and caught one small walleye. All the fish were caught in 10 to 14 feet of water.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I plan on trying crawler/spinner/bottom bouncer combo for walleyes this weekend along with trolling rattle traps. I will also be casting yellow beatle spins for crappies in the evening. I have had some luck this time of year with the spinners just after sunset for walleyes....tight lines!!!


----------

